# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 11/16/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

We had to make a few changes to the game plan with the winds this morning. Finding small protected areas with shell pads proved to work best. 

These small pads were key differences in shorelines that held bait and made good ambush points for trout and reds. Typically these areas are small zones, and with just two people it worked perfect. 

Our fish were caught on a variety of baits from DSL’s watermelon, pure chicken of the c, pure magic grass, and Corky Softdine XL’s. Every fish was released to fight another day.


----------



## PortAltoFisher (Jan 19, 2015)

Captain Nathan Beabout said:


> We had to make a few changes to the game plan with the winds this morning. Finding small protected areas with shell pads proved to work best.
> 
> These small pads were key differences in shorelines that held bait and made good ambush points for trout and reds. Typically these areas are small zones, and with just two people it worked perfect.
> 
> Our fish were caught on a variety of baits from DSL’s watermelon, pure chicken of the c, pure magic grass, and Corky Softdine XL’s. Every fish was released to fight another day.


Sir, could you check out my post under General Fishing thread please and give me your thoughts? It is titled “Visiting Matagorda 4/15-4/17”. Thank you sir


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

PortAltoFisher said:


> Sir, could you check out my post under General Fishing thread please and give me your thoughts? It is titled “Visiting Matagorda 4/15-4/17”. Thank you sir


sorry i am just seeing this. I cannot tell you about Matagorda. I have only fished there once or twice.


----------

